# Televisions



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here's something I know nack all about, I watch the the news, footie and the occasional documentary and that's it, you only live once









However my Mum is in the (complex) market for a new TV, she has Â£1k to spend and I can't help her, I haven't a clue







I went to Empire (Empire Direct) tonight but could not understand the salesman, Urdu/Tyke goes right through me, he might as well have been talking Swahili









Digital or non-Digital and box, standard or LCD, what should she get with Â£1K?

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hiya Mark, I'm only about one up from you I think, but I do know that the next big thing that's going to happen over the next few years, is the phasing out of the "old" analogue TV signal.

Not for a few years yet (depending on where she lives) but still worth thinking about. I would consider a built in digital "Freeview" tuner, or built in digital satellite tuner. Most TV will be going digital over the next few years, so that's gotta be the way to go. The only real choice is going to be receiving it over a normal TV aerial, or a sat dish.

Just my 2p.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks George







I couldn't help noticing tonight that a Freeview digital box was Â£29.95 but a TV with digital reception seemed to cost Â£100's more than a standard TV, they both serve the same purpose, right?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

get digital and HDTV (hi definition) try and go for a non tube as well (LCD or Plasma etc)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure Mark







, it may be that a built in digital TV, is multi-standard and not just freeview, hence more expensive, but I'm only guessing.

HDTV and plasma are good ideas too, but I suspect a digital HiDef plasma goggle box will cost a packet







.

Good luck - and nice to have you back and well, on the forum again.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

IF I had the right room (note the IF ), I would seriously consider a projector (NOT a back-projection type) and digital tuner.

I dont have the right sort of room
















Roger


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I have a Sanyo 22"/16.5" classic tube. Big enough for me. If you go for HD you will also like to upgrade your channlels to HD reception, so more money added at your monthly bill. I paid 400CAD for my TV at COSTCO. If I'd had 1000Â£, then with the rest of the money I'll buy a painting or a nice watch. How much a TV will hold value in 2 years time?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hiya mate i too was in the market for a new TV. Having spent weeks scouring the magazines and reviews online i settled for the excellent Panasonic LCD TX26LXD50. It ihas been replaces by the TX52 (typical) but mine has a superb picture ans sound quality. You might want to wall mount it in which case you will have to spend an extra Â£130 but it's well worth spending the extra to hide the cables. It's very good when playing DVD's and has a superb set of speakers on it. The menu boasts plenty of good features such as MPEG noise reduction and sharpening tools. The setup is like lightening and it also has a built in freeview. In the Panasonic shop these babies are going for a penny below a grand but empire direct (sorry Stan) online are doing them for about 8 to 850. Check out this link for details of the new model. LCD is much better to watch than plasma IMO.

http://www.empiredirect.co.uk/content/prod...e=PAN-TX26LXD52


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

I worked in the displays group of Philips Research for a year and without much reference to the technologies (just wikipedia them) I'd advise to totally avoid plasma; go for LCD.

Plasma displays suffer blurring, esp the bigger (42 inch) models which also have very obvious (naturally, larger) pixels and require a lot of power to run - they get rather hot!

I could plug Philps LCDs, but they're often a few hundred pounds more than equivalently sized screens from Sharp, which show a pretty good (comparable) picture. Look for the Sharp Aquos range, 2 years ago I think 1k would get you at least a 32" screen, no doubt you'd get more for your money now.

HiDef / HDTV / High Definition capabilities might well be worth looking out for too. This basically is an improved pixel count + higher resolution. Normal TV signals are (in PAL broadcast) 576 lines, HD broadcasts can be 720 or 1080 lines (please correct me if I'm wrong). 720 can be in "i" = interlaced or "p" = progressive flavours. Progressive meaning the lines are painted onto the screen in linear sequence, interlaced meaning the sequence 'hops' about. There are advantages to each - refresh rate vs cost of technology, again, I'm far from a solid source, plaese wiki them. Oh and 1080 pretty much is only "i" due to the greater amount of data to be squirted onto the screen, progressive might be available if you add another 10k to your budget







.

AFAIK Japan and other cool far eastern countries have HD broadcasts already, I think the TV companies are down to broadcast HD here sometime around 2012 (maybe?). I wouldn't worry too much about having a digital Freeview reciever built-in, a decent (Philips







) one can be had for Â£50.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the help, it was much appreciated









We bought one last night, a Philips 32" LCD c/w digital, HD etc etc When she paid I was asked "did we want it delivered"? I said no, especially at Â£25 and I'd take it now. Ooops they don't have one in stock and it seems like none of their competitors do either.









What a load of bollox, are they just showroom nowadays? No actual TV's of any make actually in stock, RUBBISH!

Anyway I'm collecting it in 5 days (hopefully) but what a farce trying to come to an agreement about the actual price of the TV when I DID NOT want the free (ha!) DVD recorder nor the free (ha!) stand. That and carefully explaining why a 5 year Â£350 guarantee was not absolutely necessary sorely tested my patience.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Thanks for all the help, it was much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has it landed on your doorstep yet? Do you like the quality of the picture and sound? If you are into gaming the new X Box 360 is the thing to get for a large LCD screen it also outputs HD.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Still need any help in Swahili Mark? I'm your man. Fluent and written









But, seriously thats a cracking good tv you bought. I'm sure you'll get many years of good viewing on it. I bought a Philips plasma 42" but now I wish I had gone for the LCD instead







Its so much better


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Albini, I hardly watch TV so no gaming for me I'm afraid and my Mum is 68 so I can't see her starting.







She is over the moon with the pic and sound and I have to say that I am very impressed too, LCD rocks









Hakim, thanks for the offer, next time I'm in need of Swahili I'll let you know.









BTW there is a book in Bradford Central library titled "Teach yourself colloquial Swahili", it's been taken out twice since 1974. I know this because I keep a check on it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> BTW there is a book in Bradford Central library titled "Teach yourself colloquial Swahili", it's been taken out twice since 1974. I know this because I keep a check on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I bet the librarians have a name for you Mark!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't car PG







That book is akin to my daughters security blanket! I have been checking up on it since I was at school and as long as it is there, in it's place, then I am at peace with the world, everything will be just fine.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> I bet the librarians have a name for you Mark!


Precisely what I was thinking!


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

good stuff, Mark. Glad to be of some help....

jon


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good advice Jon, thanks.

I have been into my local Curry's and Dixons half a dozen times and walked out non the wiser









Then I find out what I need to know on RLT


----------

